# Greetings from Chicago, Illinois!



## Seledrex (Jul 18, 2016)

Greetings!

My name is Eric Auster, or you can call by my alias, Seledrex. I am a music producer from Chicago, Illinois. I started writing music 5 or 6 years ago, and it has become the most important thing to me. I like to write all kinds of music, including orchestral, electronic, and rock. I love experimenting with new genres and trying new things with music.

I joined this forum because of a recommendation I got from one of my idols, Daniel James. I am hoping to meet a lot of awesome composers and producers around here, hopefully make some new friends too!

Leave me a comment and tell me a little bit about yourself. I enjoy getting to meet new people and also hearing the music you've made.


----------



## Replicant (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey! Chicago is cool! Or at least, it seemed like it. I only ever drove past it once 

Electronic, rock and orchestral are my main three as well. 



Seledrex said:


> I joined this forum because of a recommendation I got from one of my idols, Daniel James.



An idol to us all. 

Anyway, see you around!


----------



## Seledrex (Jul 18, 2016)

Replicant said:


> Hey! Chicago is cool! Or at least, it seemed like it. I only ever drove past it once
> 
> Electronic, rock and orchestral are my main three as well.
> 
> ...


Heh Chicago is a pretty nice place. Maybe take a deeper look one day if you're ever in town.

Cool that you enjoy doing those kinds of music as well. Would love to listen to your music!


----------



## arpegiah (Jul 22, 2016)

I am not far from you. I live in Niles  Welcome


----------



## Seledrex (Jul 23, 2016)

arpegiah said:


> I am not far from you. I live in Niles  Welcome


That's awesome! I have been to Niles before; about a 25-30 minute drive from where I live. What kind of music to like to create?


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 23, 2016)

I use to live in Joliet, now I'm in the desert. I miss the outdoor activities this time of year.


----------



## Seledrex (Jul 23, 2016)

kitekrazy said:


> I use to live in Joliet, now I'm in the desert. I miss the outdoor activities this time of year.


I would agree that the outdoor activities here are nice. Joliet is not too far south from where I am actually. Living in the desert does seem like it would get boring. I have some friends in Israel that tell me how they dislike living in the desert there.

Anyways, I am interested in listening to the music you make, or anything you do related to music!


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 23, 2016)

Seledrex said:


> I would agree that the outdoor activities here are nice. Joliet is not too far south from where I am actually. Living in the desert does seem like it would get boring. I have some friends in Israel that tell me how they dislike living in the desert there.
> 
> Anyways, I am interested in listening to the music you make, or anything you do related to music!



But it's really nice from late Oct. to April. I don't miss the traveling in snow. I drove from Joliet to Chicago Heights for 15 years.


----------



## arpegiah (Jul 24, 2016)

Seledrex said:


> That's awesome! I have been to Niles before; about a 25-30 minute drive from where I live. What kind of music to like to create?


Right now i am focusing in trailer music, but if you want, you can check my music at http://arpegiah.com/


----------



## Seledrex (Jul 25, 2016)

arpegiah said:


> Right now i am focusing in trailer music, but if you want, you can check my music at http://arpegiah.com/


Really enjoying your music! Very unique sounding, and I love the fact that you record yourself playing in a lot of your pieces.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi Seledrex,

Welcome!

I cannot help but associate your intro title to a very good movie: the Blues Brothers ( see the song ' everybody needs somebody)


----------



## arpegiah (Jul 26, 2016)

Seledrex said:


> Really enjoying your music! Very unique sounding, and I love the fact that you record yourself playing in a lot of your pieces.


Thank You i appreciate that.


----------



## passsacaglia (Jul 26, 2016)

Welcome Eric! Will be nice following your journey towards reaching more musical goals! Nice background, I have also my background in some EDM and house, as well as orchestral stuff and some electronic music.

Well, I quote my friend Adam Alonso aka Amada by sayin' HELLO CHICAGO!! 



Cheers from Stockholm!
Daveman


----------



## Dave Connor (Jul 26, 2016)

Welcome Chicago! Grew up in Barrington and just visited a few weeks ago. Went boating on Lake Michigan and Chain O' Lakes back in the day. Work in film music (orchestrating) arranging for records and even Broadway shows these days in LA.


----------

